# Generator Trouble



## GrilledLincoln (23 Oct 2012)

I'm out in the field in gagetown and we seem to have a problem getting our 2K Generators running. We received them with absolutely no fuel in them so I assume they just need to be purged. Does anyone know if the 2K generator has a purge valve or should these be taken to the techs


----------



## chrisf (23 Oct 2012)

Probably more of a mechanic question... but (And it's been a few years since i've ran one dry and had to do this)

Follow the fuel lines from the tank, is there air in them or fuel? They lines are usually some sort of clear plastic, you should be able to see the air. 

There's there's two screws, probably phillips head, over the fuel filter (I think it's a fuel filter). One of those when turned should let fuel run from the tank through the line courtesy of gravity.

Hopefully that's not totally out to lunch, and hopefully you don't have any other problems.


----------



## TN2IC (23 Oct 2012)

Look for a shot glass and pump it...


----------



## cupper (23 Oct 2012)

Also, double check that you put the correct fuel in the generator. 

I recall a couple of exercises where a brand new generator right out of the crate was fueled up with gas rather than the required diesel.


----------



## chrisf (23 Oct 2012)

So what was the problem?


----------



## GrilledLincoln (16 Nov 2012)

Sorry to have not gotten back to you a Sig Op. They took one of our 2K generators away and never told this lowly Pte what the problem was the second one however was a much simpler fix then I had expected. We just slaved it off of the LAV and problem solved haven't had an issue with it since until tonight when it wouldn't start even while being slaved.  I don't want to point fingers but I'm going to anyway since all signs lead to my (possibly wrong) assumption, one of the candidates filled with it gas instead of diesel since their generator on the last exercise was a gas one they likely did it without thinking or while slightly deprived of sleep.


----------



## chrisf (16 Nov 2012)

They can be a bit of a pain to get running, particularly if they're cold, using a slave cable makes things much easier, especially in the cold.

A bit of added info on running them dry... there's no float switch in the tank, or low fuel shut off, they'll run themselves completely dry. Also, if you recieve a generator that had been purged, you'll have to prime the filter and lines.

I was at a few 2k gens myself the other day, just to clarify, the two phillips screws are on the top of the fuel filter, but they're "in back" (on the side facing the engine). Turn them to re-prime the filter and lines if the engine has been run dry. Turn and leave open till diesel diplaces all the air in the lines and filter, it will run out through the screw, so make sure your drip pan is under the generator. Close once primed.

The line from the tank to the filter should be easy, gravity will cause fuelt ot run, and the filter is easy, again, gravity. The line from the filter to the engine may not fill so easily, might take a bit of wiggling and twisting to get all the air out. Some will have clear fuel lines, so you can see the air bubbles, some may have black fuel lines, so you'll have to watch for air bubbling into the filter.


----------



## GrilledLincoln (17 Nov 2012)

Thanks a lot for the help we've been in a real pinch with these things nobody seems to know the In's an the Out's of them and as a Sig im the first one they are going to.  Both our 2K Generators are now gone back to more able minds since we weren't able to sort them out and then Candidate tent/heater is running on LAV power as needed. The CP is being run on a 5K with no spider box or truck to run the power into so power is limited there and the Demo/Support tent is being run with a Civ 1K Gas Generator that until today was running fine and it started to stall out every once an awhile due to (we think) it running a little low on oil and being on poorly situated ground.  Thanks again for all the help everyone.


----------



## eme411 (24 Oct 2013)

Hi , I know this is a old post but it may still help, diesel gen sets need extra training for most , lesson 1 NEVER run it out of fuel, if you do you will need to prime the entire fuel system, it's called a air block , the injector will not allow air to pass , that means you need to fill the filter and pump fuel through and crack the injector lines to allow air out until fuel comes out and engine starts to run , then tighten lines,


----------

